# DASh WITH A DASH



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

*Dash with a dash*

Location: Rochester NY,
Time: doors open at 9am:
Date: Saturday, in the future

Rules: 100% stock Dash-jets

4 minute qualifier
top 6 make the semi's
3 minute last chance (top 2 make the semi)
semi's (top 4 make the main)


More later after we hear about a release date


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll build a car if somebody wants to drive it! Sadly I can't make it to New York.

Tom


----------

